# Andre Drummond to the 2012 Draft?



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://www.zagsblog.com/2011/06/21/andre-drummond-to-the-2012-nba-draft/#more-53839

Originally supposed to graduate High School with the 2011 class and will be 19 in 2012. Now apart of the 2012 class and is widely considered the top prospect in the class and if there isn't a switch in the entrance rules for the draft with the new CBA there is some speculation he might think of entering the 2012 draft. Chances he could successfully enter the 2012 draft for those with greater knowledge on the subject?

Here's a highlight tape of Drummond for those interested:


----------



## jet510 (Jul 19, 2011)

This kid has A LOT of potential. great size, athleticism.
good skill set in the post. looks like he has a chance to be a Dwight
Howard type of player. we will have to see how this plays out....


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

He reminds me more of Amare with a post game and even some passing skills. Amazing prospect but because of inferior competition he coasts through games at times. So he isn't even number 1 in 2012 according to a lot of people. I'm high on him though, I think will be a top 5-10 player in the NBA at some point.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wonder if he and Blake can play together.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not even playing at his best and is putting up some pretty solid numbers. Might be taken over Davis


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

HB said:


> Not even playing at his best and is putting up some pretty solid numbers. Might be taken over Davis


The distance between Drummond and Davis is to great the only hope Drummond has of passing Davis is a great tournament.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Heh what distance are you talking about


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

had to bump this

dude doesnt look like the player he is suppose to be...He is having decent games versus teams that he should be putting double double against and he should be tearing up the Big East but he isnt


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

FSH said:


> had to bump this
> 
> dude doesnt look like the player he is suppose to be...He is having decent games versus teams that he should be putting double double against and he should be tearing up the Big East but he isnt


You're also forgetting the kid should be a senior in high school and that UConn team has been a mess. He has had flashes of brilliance (12/10/7 against Florida State, 20/11 vs. West Virginia, along with solid showings vs. Syracuse, Notre Dame, etc.), along with bouts of inconsistency, but the kid is 18 years old. The kid is put together like a Dwight Howard. Is he going to be that good? Probably not, but he is going to be a solid NBA big at worst once he develops.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Connecticut's guard play has been really bad. Drummond is shooting free throws well, but I have to question what they are doing up in Storrs with him. I would leave and go pro if I were him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Connecticut's guard play has been really bad. Drummond is shooting free throws well, but I have to question what they are doing up in Storrs with him. I would leave and go pro if I were him.


Whats the rundown on this guy HKF? NBADraft has him compared to both Amare and DeAndre Jordan, which sounds ridiculous to me. 

Probably not much chance of the Pacers trading up for him.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Right now ESPN.com has the guy going to the Pistons - and I honestly don't mind that. Here's a scouting report on a recent draft pick of the Pistons:



> Takes a passive approach to the game ... Rarely looks to dominate, choosing rather to take what comes to him and often defers to others. (In fairness, the Georgetown system stresses team play and limits individual creativity) ... Lacks the killer instinct to bury his opponent ... Often times look disinterested in playing and appears he would rather be some place else


That is Greg Monroe, prior to entering the league. He's already overcome those sorts of doubts, and has emerged as a locker room leader in Detroit. He'd be the ideal person to get into Drummond's head and turn him in the right direction. At least, I'd hope. You never know with head-cases sometimes. But it is a risk I'd take if he falls to the Pistons.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This guy is taking a dive.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Not a huge fan of his, but we'll see.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ChrisWoj, those same things were said about Rudy Gay also - and he has turned out just fine.

If i'm the Pistons, and I have the opportunity to take a guy like Drummond...you'd consider it. Monroe is probably more a natural 4 man, so getting too active big men like that would be pretty neat.

Detroit really messed up resigning Tayshaun and Stuckey....why Joe!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^They also messed up by signing Ben Gordon and V... Seems like management was/is scared to completely bottom out.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Pistons own both the team and the Palace at Auburn Hills. So tanking for them is a different proposition than it would be for a team that did not own their venue. You still have to pay the light bills if no one shows up and conversely mediocrity is a lot more profitable for them than it would be for other teams. They want to be good enough to keep the building relatively full.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Drummond will make a great pro *if* he starts playing hard and learns how to use his body/physical tools. Detroit would actually be a good landing spot for him, because if he realizes his potential you might actually be able to do something with Knight/Monroe/Drummond and a pair of scorers on the wing. Right now he's way more DeAndre Jordan than Amare, though.


----------

